# Cementing people to cement



## RobertHNeal (Oct 25, 2009)

I have been using white cement siding to make concrete roads in my outdoor layout and I'd also like to cut small strips for concrete sidewalks. I'd like to cement/glue my Pico-Aristo-LGB outdoor characters to the sidewalks so I can bring them in and outside easily. Any suggestions? I tried using regular plastic glue, but, of course, it doesn't hold.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Crafter's Goop or Plumber's Goop is what we use. It sets fast so you only need to hold the figure in place for a couple of minutes before it stays by itself. Plus, it stays flexible so that you can pry them up, usually without damage, if you want to.


----------



## RobertHNeal (Oct 25, 2009)

Great!, but I'm not familiar with either of these. Where can I get it??


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, if i had to guess, by the sound of it, crafters ie craft, a craft store of some sort, hobby lobby, michaels etc and plumbers would be ace, home depot, menards etc.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

We use a clear silicone. They come right up with a knife or paint scraper.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Goop is sold at Lowes, Home Depot etc. It comes in several varieties. I use Outdoor Goop. I think they also an RV Goop which I found holds up well. But I also like silicon caulk/adhesive. It might be found in the caulk department. 

Tom


----------



## Sedda (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm not sure if you have it where you are from but I use Blu-tak. It holds fine and you can pick up your ppl when you want to.


----------

